# Fatties for how many people?



## estewart (Sep 13, 2010)

_Count is up to 50 people how many do you think we need to cook?_

_Also going to cook a fruit cobler or fruit biscuit of sorts
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




_


----------



## tom37 (Sep 13, 2010)

Are they big people or small people, and are they bashful or do they jump right in. All the right answers could double the number you have to cook.

Sorry to be a smart allic.

Not sure if the 1/3 rule would work or not. Probably once they get a taste they will eat at least a 1/2 pound before there belly hurts.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 13, 2010)

It is going to depend on how big you build your fatties

Figure 1/3 # per person finished product - I usually calculate a 20% loss factor


----------



## estewart (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## estewart (Sep 23, 2010)

*Good evening*

*The breakfast was a success my friend Scott out did him self *

*12 fatties stuffed with fried eggs, hashbrowns, cheese, Mable syrup*

*Wrapped with onion sausage & bacon weave smoked with hickory, apple & a little cherry  *

*Biscuits with sausage gravy, gritts & a cupped biscuit filled with blueberry filling and topped with a sweet glaze*

*I would like to be showing you pictures but I was using a borrowed camera & well I deleted the pictures when trying to transfer to my computer after it was all said & done we were long on food as usual I would say that when serving fatties with everything we did *

*1/3 pound a person is plenty Thanks for all the ideas  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------

